

PressureNET - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca/?badweather

======
cryptoz
We're collecting about 300,000 measurements per day right now with our network
of Android devices, but our research partners are looking for more like
30,000,000 per day in order to build proper, new weather forecasting
algorithms. Our growth plan is to continue building our open source SDK, and
have other app developers install it inside their apps - we've seen
significant interest already from some top weather app developers and are
exciting to work with them.

We're targeting severe weather such as thunderstorms and studying their
formation by measuring the rapid changes in atmospheric pressure during storm
initiation. We intend to dramatically increase the data inputs to new weather
models using Android sensors, and we should therefore be able to kickstart a
revolution in short-term forecasting.

~~~
bowmessage
How many android devices have barometers inside? I wasn't aware that any did!
Cool project by the way.

~~~
freehunter
What I've heard as the reasoning behind it is, if the device can read the
atmospheric pressure, it makes finding a GPS lock easier. For that reason,
barometers are being built into the phones. Maybe someone who knows more can
elaborate?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-
barometer-i...](http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-barometer-is-
for-faster-gps-lock-20111020/)

[http://pocketnow.com/android/google-confirms-barometer-
inten...](http://pocketnow.com/android/google-confirms-barometer-intent-
faster-gps-locks)

------
linker3000
I've been running the app on my Note and Xoom for about 6 months and will add
my S4 - they tend to move around in different places at home and work at
different times. Happy to help!

~~~
lambersley
+1 It senses change in pressure and isn't too intrusive with its notification

------
tlongren
I love this project. Been using their app on my Nexus 4 for a while now, put
it on my wife's Nexus 4, too.

